# Charbroiled Speckled Trout (Cajun Corner)



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

4 speckled trout (red snapper works too)
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon season mix (See below)


Sauce:
1 stick butter
1 onion sliced
2 slices of lemon
1/2 tablespoon minced garlic
1 tablespoon mustard
1 tablespoon catsup
1 cup cooking sherry
1/4 teaspoon black pepper


Season Mix:
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon red pepper
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
1/8 teaspoon oregano
1/8 teaspoon thyme


Rub fillets with olive oil and season mix.
Place over hot coals and cook until flakey.
(Use a very hot fire to sear the outside of fish. Dry chunks of hickory can be added for hotter fire.) 
Sauce: melt 1/4 stick of butter. Add catsup and mustard and simmer over medium heat until mixture is medium to dark brown.
Add remainder of butter, onions, garlic, lemon, and black pepper.
Cook until onions are limp. Add cooking sherry and simmer 1 minute.
Remove fish from grill. Place on heated plate and top with equal portions of sauce.:vs_cool:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Foaming at the mouth!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Hmm.

I've never been able to get fish to hold together over an open fire. Do you do it without cheating and using foil? Seems like there's no point to an open fire if you're going to block the taste with foil.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

It's gotta be hot to sear it then it will hold together. :vs_cool:


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I went home to look at my grill and the rack on it is like a refrigerator rack. It's very close together. My other grill is regular so to speak. Kinda far apart. I don't cook fish on that one because it falls through.:glasses: Just on my smoker with the refrigerator rack. Duh...Glad you brought that up. Totally forgot bout that.:vs_cool:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> Hmm.
> 
> I've never been able to get fish to hold together over an open fire. Do you do it without cheating and using foil? Seems like there's no point to an open fire if you're going to block the taste with foil.



I've used a simple fish grill.


https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1&q=fish+holder+for+grill


----------

